# How to cut



## LG17 (Sep 10, 2014)

If your in process of flowering/ harvesting stages. How deep into a branch/stem should u cut to try/test your girls?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2014)

As big or as little as you want.


----------



## LG17 (Sep 10, 2014)

And just cure it as you would regularly? Also is it recommended to avoid the headies


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 11, 2014)

your taking a test bud???   no need for cure...most will quik dry  the tester..and Yes..stay clear of the tops


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

if im gonna SAMPLE a plant i always go to the bottom leave the top buds ALONE


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2014)

I find sampling a waste of time. Doesn't reflect the end product enough for me. To much time, work,and money to smoke them early. After you sample half your plant and know the difference you gonna wish you waited. IME.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

LG17 said:


> And just cure it as you would regularly? Also is it recommended to avoid the headies


 
 What are "the headies"?


----------



## LG17 (Sep 11, 2014)

Headies is reference for top of the plant where I come from. Generally because top halfs/headies come out with best results most times.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2014)

If you want to get a truer rendering of the flavor and potency of your bud, In my opinion the best way is to take your sugar leaves that you trim and scrape each one gently with the scissors to get the resin to build up on the scissor blades and on your fingers. Then keep cleaning off the blades and your fingers and balling up the resin that you get until you have a nice decent ball of resin. Then take that resin and put it in a dark dry place ffor 24-48hrs before smoking it in a screened pipe. I believe like PC that it is a waste of good bud to try to test it early. Just let it dry and cure ffor a couple weeks, and try out the resin ball (also known as finger hash or scissor hash).


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 14, 2014)

LG17 said:


> Headies is reference for top of the plant where I come from. Generally because top halfs/headies come out with best results most times.



I've seen many guides reccommending to cut the lowest branches when you start flowering as the result at bottom is usually poor anyway and cutting them lets the plant not waste "energy" feeding the lower branches resulting in it flowering better on top where you get the best buds.

 Any thoughts on this people ?


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

That is basically lollipoping u remove small branchs and bud sites before flowering indoing so u putmore energy into ur main colas


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

:yeahthat:  that is a good method to use, especially when growing inside where you don't have the light penetration to ripen the lower buds. Plus, like many specialized plants, MJ will get "sucker bud" growth along the base of the main stem and lower branches. These are worthless buds because they never see enough light to properly grow and mature. All they do is take energy away from the upper part of the plant. Removing these will allow that energy to go to the upper branches.


----------

